# New tail hugging gecko!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll admit it was a bit of an impulse.. but when I held this little guy I knew I had to have him! 

He has so many spots and I loved how creamy his sides are. It's been quite a while since I've held a gecko this small, I almost forgot how adorable tiny gecko feet are.

Here he(?she) is! He gets a lot more orange than I was able to photograph.. I swear these geckos know when we're done photographing for the night and that's when they decide to fire up all the way.. 



Tail hug!!






I'm still working on a name.. I've been naming my fish after antibiotics lately.. I might carry this tradition over to the geckos as well.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness! He is so cute!! I'm not a reptile person but if I were to ever have one this is what I've always felt I would go for. Their skin feels so nice. I got to hold an adult for the first time last year, very cool.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, it's a Crestie! Name he/she Penicillin? Kinda gender-neutral and you can call him Penn, or her Cilia. What a cutie! How old is he/she?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Weaver said:


> Oh my goodness, it's a Crestie! Name he/she Penicillin? Kinda gender-neutral and you can call him Penn, or her Cilia. What a cutie! How old is he/she?




Thanks! 

I have no way of telling how old he/she is... they all grow at different rates. I know it's young.. but that's about it. As of the other night he's 10.4 grams. I've had a gecko take a year to reach that weight... and others a few weeks. 

He's not very active yet, and I haven't seen him eat yet.. hopefully he'll settle in and get used to me soon!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is he a eyelash crested gecko?

He's so cute 
I wish I had the money and space for a gecko


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

oops sorry double post


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Sabina88 said:


> Is he a eyelash crested gecko?
> 
> He's so cute
> I wish I had the money and space for a gecko


Yup, he's a little crested!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Those are my favorite type of geckos  Also I love your geckos eyes


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Sabina88 said:


> Those are my favorite type of geckos  Also I love your geckos eyes


Thank you!

I have 6! 

I have say that leachies are still my favorite. 

I mean, look at how chubby she is!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww she's so cute, I love the coloration and pattern on them. How big do they get?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Sabina88 said:


> Aww she's so cute, I love the coloration and pattern on them. How big do they get?




Dragonite (the one I just showed you) is about 2 years old and is 109ish grams. 

There are different variations of leachie from different parts of New Caledonia and some can get over 400 grams!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Woow 
I kind of want one now lol if only 

Do you only have one type of variation?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Sabina88 said:


> Woow
> I kind of want one now lol if only
> 
> Do you only have one type of variation?




Yeah, I have an "island mix". 

She's a sweetheart. My favorite thing about leachies is that they are vocal, when I'm holding her she will squeak and grunt at me. 

I've heard her "bark" a few times too. ALMOST sounds like a tokay.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha that sounds cute, lol I didn't know geckos could "bark"


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

how cute they are!!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

So fat and cute!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very cute gecko, I love the patterns on him/her. tiny geckoes really are cute. just a friendly warning about geckoes, they are contagious as far as making you want to own one. I held a crested gecko once and that was enough for me to get one (after proper care research.)


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Such a cute gecko! :3


----------

